# GTA 5 for PS4



## Pass it Around (Sep 28, 2014)

Pre-ordered it even against my better judgement as I already have the 360 game, but it inspires me to get a ps4 and after looking at comparison videos and playing both systems I have chosen the route of sony again.

it has been a long long time since playstation was my main system but with the streaming capabilities to the graphics to the better framerate its going down.


SOOOOOOO... if anyone else is going to get this game post your gamertag for psn and I will add you when I set up my ps4.


----------



## past times (Sep 28, 2014)

I am with you on ps4 over the 3. I have played a lot of fifa and nba2k14 on my buddies ps4...then come home and play my ps3 and the difference is unbelievable. I just need to suck it up and buy on. Thinking about waiting for a thanksgiving sale or something.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree or even Christmas/boxing day


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd have considered it if it had come out on release. But after this long a wait, might as well just continue waiting and get it on pc and do it properly. No watered down graphics for me.


----------



## vostok (Sep 28, 2014)

*Whats your comparison..? PS4 vs the old PS3, tho cheaper has still a great and better selection of games, as the PS4 has the grunt and all the tech?
then to confuse us more is the M$360 ...and yet I prefer the pc gaming for now but I know I'm maybe gonna go the PS4 ...compare????*


----------



## theking2202004 (Sep 28, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Whats your comparison..? PS4 vs the old PS3, tho cheaper has still a great and better selection of games, as the PS4 has the grunt and all the tech?
> then to confuse us more is the M$360 ...and yet I prefer the pc gaming for now but I know I'm maybe gonna go the PS4 ...compare????*



pc gaming is way better than ps4 or xbox1


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 28, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Whats your comparison..? PS4 vs the old PS3, tho cheaper has still a great and better selection of games, as the PS4 has the grunt and all the tech?
> then to confuse us more is the M$360 ...and yet I prefer the pc gaming for now but I know I'm maybe gonna go the PS4 ...compare????*


the ps4 > xbone 

that is what I was too stoned to say properly

Now I have also played with the controls and I like the dual shock 4 controller a lot! it just fits right in my hands but I don't have the biggest hands har har.

I also don't have a ps3 I have an xbox 360 so by getting a ps4 I can get all the sony exclusives and all the 360 classics ( super cheap soon) and my gaming will be complete. I want to start the game out in week 1 or 2 before I get too behind other people so that I can feel somewhat like I can do something. Once everyone gets too far ahead it becomes too damn cheap to try and gain cars/levelup/hangout

you gotta have protection mah brothas.


----------



## vostok (Sep 28, 2014)

*Great post Pass, all I remember is the Southpark comparison ....lol you play Tropico 4 on pc or console??*


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 28, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Great post Pass, all I remember is the Southpark comparison ....lol you play Tropico 4 on pc or console??*


PC on steam  I got all the dl content. My laptop is an alienware aka a dellshitter so it doesn't do as much as I would like but the games it does play keeps is alright.

I don't think it will run tropico 5 and I didn't even know they had this on console. BUT mouse is way better for RTS games imo.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

Just an update, the ps4 is on and ready. 

purchased the last of us remastered to start out my journey


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 30, 2014)

My psn name is SiinoEvil I only have the last of us at the moment but when gta 5 comes out I should have it the next day. I prefer people who are into working together to achieve the goals but I also don't mind fucking around if you want for a while hahahahaha. I like to have fun too just not with 12 year olds.

havea great day guys, im going to class stoned as fuck.


----------

